Ask HN: Best way to gift Bitcoin for Christmas? - henrypray
======
organian
You could gift a physical coin model, along with the login credentials to a
Coinbase account

~~~
sjs382
Coinbase requires identity verification. Presumably, you won't be able to
verify _their_ identity.

You can gift a printed paper wallet using something like this, securing the
private key with tamper-evident stickers:
[https://walletgenerator.net/](https://walletgenerator.net/)

